# iTunes Visualizers I love



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Little waste of bandwidth here on some iTunes visualizers I quite like (in order of preference):

If you want an unbelievably cool and _sensitive_ plug-in, check out vTunes. The Skyscraper mode is fantastic! Very sensitive to the frequencies and amplitude of the music, nice translucency, and this slow spin to the visuals that give the whole thing a very dramatic feel. Check it out!

A nice fountain of colour -- tastefully done -- is Fountain Music plug-in.

Gaslight. Quite cool and introduced to me (to us all here at ehMac, actually) by Digital Gary 

This functionality is what started me on my search, yesterday. I wanted a plug-in that would pull images from the web of the artist. Waddayaknow! One exists. Collage X pulls pictures off the web related to your song. I wish you could control some of the presentation aspects (fades etc.). Sadly it's search engine is a bit hit-and-miss and some pretty funny stuff gets thrown up. This makes it interesting in itself! It seems to favour song titles when searching, but this often brings up unrelated pictures. I'd favour artist name over anything else if i were the author of this. Thankfully, no porn has been pulled up yet!  

Volcano is a cool, quasi frequency display.

LED Spectrum Analyzer  is more accurate and looks fairly decent.

Kaleidostrobe might induce motion sickness, but it's handy to have when journeying back to the psychedelic 60's, man!

[ December 16, 2004, 02:47 PM: Message edited by: Macaholic ]


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

> LED Spectrum Analyzer is more accurate and looks fairly decent.


This one is a very cool one.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

You try any of these, RTC?


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

> P.S. Gaslight.. my poor old Powerbook chokes on it..


Sadly, so does my 800 MHz G4 w/Geforce 2 MX 32 MB.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

*FRANKENMAC LIKE GASLIGHT!!*


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

Many thanks and shouts to Macaholic. He got me on this massive search for more visualizers... vTunes is just bananas!

H!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

N.P., Ohenri. Check out THIS PAGE!

Also, keep in mind that iTunes is highly scriptablee, and there are TONS of iTunes Applescripts right over here!


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

Thanks for sharing these. I downloaded all of them & tried them out. Stupid me didn't even know you could get different visualizer plugins.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

LOL! To quote the old jazz standard, "I got it bad, and that aint good"


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

Is there a limit to the # of visuals we can have?? I just dropped this pretty interesting looking one called Origami that I just came across. Dropped it in, and nothing. Will inquire some more, but it does not come up in my list of avail visuals. 

Just checking. 

H!


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Gas light r0x0rz by b0x0rz.  

...actually, they're all pretty cool in their own way. Definitely something cool to use for parties -- hook up the little iBook to the TV or projector and you got yourself a nifty jukebox a/v funk-o-tron.


----------



## yardarm51 (Aug 26, 2004)

So far I have downloaded every visualizer mentioned here except the origami one. I'll get that once I get home. 

Cool stuff! Cheers for the posts folks. Now if only the iPod photo could use these things!


----------



## mauve (Jan 15, 2006)

Kaleidostrobe is by far the handsomest


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

One note of caution: not every visualiser out there has been updated to work with the current version of iTunes, sadly.

One that does work rather magnificently is Magnetosphere, sadly you mere mortals cannot at present get a copy. But when it comes back out, boy oh boy!


----------

